# got some colour muck at last



## ferny (Aug 24, 2007)

A local Jessops has turned into a clearance shop. Most stuff is 70% off and they have to odd bit of old stuff. In a box I found a few C-41 kits so grabbed two which went out of date a year ago (one was two years old but I left that in the shop). I also grabbed a E6 kit. I've opened one C-41 bottle and it looks rough, very rough. Not sure it's any good now. But for a total of £3 for the lot it doesn't hurt to experiment. I also picked up a brand new timer thingy which lets you set three different times for it to count down from. Also doubles as a timer and proper clock. Only £3 something with the 70% discount. :mrgreen:

Now I just have to clear the model cars and other real car stuff out of my darkroom so I can use it.


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 15, 2007)

color chems go off pretty quickly once opened, you may be lucky with them but at least they were cheap so no biggie. H


----------

